# [mem Mới] Trai Hà Nội Xin Chào Toàn Thể Ace Trên Diễn Đàn :)



## Cafe Một Mình

Lời đầu tiên cho phép cf gửi lời chào đến toàn thể anh chị em trên diễn đàn, chúc ace có một ngày nghỉ lễ 30/4 -1/5 vui vẻ, riêng cf thì ko đc vậy, nghỉ làm có 2 ngày không đc về quê, bạn bè về hết, phòng trọ vắng teo, lang thang 1 mình ngắm đường phố Hà Nội. 
Buồn lên diễn đàn tìm một người phụ nữ cho đỡ buồn.
Giới thiệu một chút nhé.
Cf sinh năm 89 - Song Tử
Đang làm Sales tại Hà Nội
Cf là một người vui vẻ, hòa đồng, tuy nhiên ở một góc nào đó cf lại trở thành một kẻ khá nhiều tâm sự.
Muốn kết bạn, tâm sự hay muốn biết thêm về Cf  mọi người có thể pm yh cho Cf nhé: cafe.1minh@yahoo.com. Ai không dùng Yh có thể pm Skype (cafe.1minh) hoặc Ola (cafe.m0tmjnh). Sđt thì cf ko tiện ghi ở đây mong mọi người thông cảm.
Gửi đến mọi người vài tấm của Cf. 

























Xin cảm ơn


----------

